# mystery wood 174



## phinds (Jan 17, 2013)

This wood was sold to me years ago as narra and since I didn't know any better, I just assumed it really was, but as I accumulated more knowledge and some pieces of narra, I realized that there is no way this is narra. I thought maybe it was olive since it looks a bit like olive (although it would be unusually straight-grained for olive) but the end grain convinced me it is not. 

Any ides? 

[attachment=16379][attachment=16380]
plank and end grain

[attachment=16381][attachment=16382]
two end grain closeups


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 18, 2013)

African Beli? similar to zebrawood but Beli has lighter banding in the grain..... Looks like some Beli I used to make a bluewater speargun for a dive buddy of mine.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 18, 2013)

It does look like a.light zebrawood, even has those small pits that zebrawood has, the grains look finer though


----------



## phinds (Jan 18, 2013)

Hm ... I've never handled beli myself but from what I can see from a good pic a correspondent sent me, that could well be it. Somehow, it doesn't feel right though. I did a quick internet serach for beli since I don't have many pics, and I just can't quite see it, particularly the end grain details.

Good call though (and may well still be right)


----------

